# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La Junta de Andalucía aprueba el proyecto de obra para prevenir inundaciones en Almadén de la Plata

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

La Consejería de Medio Ambiente ha aprobado de forma definitiva el proyecto de las obras de defensa contra inundaciones en la localidad de Almadén de la Plata, en el Parque Natural Sierra Norte de Sevilla. Una vez terminado el período de exposición pública y alegaciones al proyecto, la Delegación Provincial de Medio Ambiente procederá ahora a la consignación de 139.000 euros en concepto de depósitos previos para la expropiación de terrenos necesaria para el inicio de las actuaciones en la localidad.

Comienza así -tal y como estaba previsto y se le trasladó al alcalde de Almadén en la última reunión mantenida con la Delegación del Gobierno- el proceso de expropiaciones, que comenzará en el mes de diciembre.

El delegado provincial de Medio Ambiente, Francisco Javier Fernández, ha destacado la importancia de esta actuación que está cumpliendo los plazos previstos y cuenta con todas las garantías del proceso administrativo para los bienes y derechos afectados. Las obras de defensa contra inundaciones en Almadén de la Plata cuentan con un presupuesto que supera los 1,2 millones de euros y su plazo de ejecución se estima en unos once meses.

Las actuaciones se centran en la sustitución del colector actual, que hasta la fecha se ha mostrado insuficiente para evitar episodios de inundaciones en las calles de la localidad, por otro de mayores dimensiones, de manera que se consigue la capacidad hidráulica necesaria. Por otro lado, también se instalará un depósito justo a la entrada de la localidad, en el punto donde entra el arroyo Calzadilla, cuyo fin es almacenar el agua para su laminación, es decir, la eliminación de caudales que drenen las lluvias de manera dosificada hacia el nuevo colector, de forma que se evita así el riesgo de inundaciones.

Por último, el nuevo sistema de defensa contra inundaciones incluye la ejecución de sendos canales perimetrales que también contribuirán a recoger las aguas pluviales y derivarlas a la salida del pueblo, evitando igualmente una subida excesiva de nivel.

----------

